# how to keep sponge filter down??



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

i just got a new sponge filter for my 30 gallon tank. i put one in my other 30 gallon tank about 2 weeks ago and it didn't float up once. now, this one in my other tank keeps floating up.  i have tried putting rocks around the base but it still floated up. please help!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Squeeze it a few times in the tank and let it suck up water. Its full of air right now.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

yea, you just need to squeeze them under teh water a few times to release trapped air


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks. i tried that a few times but i guess it wasn't enough. i will go do it again now!


----------



## rebus20 (Oct 10, 2011)

I had the same problem. I bought a sponge and run my air tubing into it and it floated every time. I even tried to put some rocks in it to hold it down but it still floated up. I ended up taking it out.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

did you try squeezing the air out? i took the advice above and really squeezed it good (i didn't squeeze it hard enough at first) and now it is staying on the bottom 

was your sponge an actual sponge filter or a sponge that you turned into a sponge filter? i have a deep blue pro sponge filter. it has a weighted base. maybe that is the difference?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Yup, good squeezing will get them to sink no prob. Just gave one to my roomie for his electric blue crayfish mama tank since she is about to pop and he put it in and I was getting ready to say squeeze it cause it floated to the top. lol.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Or use an ATI hydro sponge filter set up and youll never have that problem


----------



## rebus20 (Oct 10, 2011)

I squeezed it but it didnt matter. Its was a large block of sponge I got from the lfs. I think it goes in a canister filter.


----------

